# Visiting Lake Chapala



## jengland46 (Aug 21, 2010)

My wife and I are visiting Lake Chapala area on our first exploration with the possibility of moving there when I retire in 2 years. We are staying in Ajijic and are only there from Wednesday night Nov 10 to Sunday night Nov 14. We have an "orientation" tour with a local realtor scheduled. Any advice on what to see, what to ask, etc. would be greatly appreciated. Should we take a day to visit Guadalajara?

We are hoping to buy a property at today's price of about $200,000 and will have an income of about $4,000 per month in retirement. Is this doable?

Jim


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Just don't jump right in with the buying and pay as little attention to the realtor as you can without being rude. Plan on coming down to rent for at least 6 months so you can get a good feel for the area and Mexico in general. Many different things to consider and if you take your time your decisions will be better


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will do quite well and still be able to save. Enjoy.


----------



## jengland46 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Questions*



sparks said:


> Just don't jump right in with the buying and pay as little attention to the realtor as you can without being rude. Plan on coming down to rent for at least 6 months so you can get a good feel for the area and Mexico in general. Many different things to consider and if you take your time your decisions will be better


We are not in the market to buy and the realtor knows this. Could you give us some questions to ask and places to see when we are there?


----------



## jengland46 (Aug 21, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> You will do quite well and still be able to save. Enjoy.


What questions do I need to ask while I am there?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

How to answer that???? Ask whatever comes to mind; whatever you want to know. Seems logical to me.


----------



## masmgt (Feb 19, 2009)

*what to see*



jengland46 said:


> My wife and I are visiting Lake Chapala area on our first exploration with the possibility of moving there when I retire in 2 years. We are staying in Ajijic and are only there from Wednesday night Nov 10 to Sunday night Nov 14. We have an "orientation" tour with a local realtor scheduled. Any advice on what to see, what to ask, etc. would be greatly appreciated. Should we take a day to visit Guadalajara?
> 
> We are hoping to buy a property at today's price of about $200,000 and will have an income of about $4,000 per month in retirement. Is this doable?
> 
> Jim


Try to see a number of fraccionamientos (subdivisions), particularly the ones with a goodly percentage of Mexican owners (mostly older ones). Look at Chapala and San Antonio as well as Ajijic. If you can, look into San Juan Cosala and Jocotopec (farther away from most gringos and very Mexican).

Unless you like congestion and pollution, I would pass on Guad. 


Martin


----------



## rbp (May 7, 2010)

*House Questions*

The two concerns that I had when I looked at areas in Lake Chapala were:
110 V and not 220 V, potable water, ground stability, water runoff and that you could flush toilet paper down the toilet. The last one may seem trivial but a lot of people I talked to were concerned about this as well. 
There are alot of other questions that should come naturally whenever or wherever you buy a house.


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

jengland46 said:


> My wife and I are visiting Lake Chapala area on our first exploration with the possibility of moving there when I retire in 2 years. We are staying in Ajijic and are only there from Wednesday night Nov 10 to Sunday night Nov 14. We have an "orientation" tour with a local realtor scheduled. Any advice on what to see, what to ask, etc. would be greatly appreciated. Should we take a day to visit Guadalajara?
> 
> We are hoping to buy a property at today's price of about $200,000 and will have an income of about $4,000 per month in retirement. Is this doable?
> 
> Jim


Consider if you like to drive or walk for shopping and services. As mentioned in other posts, check on power, water, internet and phone. Consider a home inspection before you make an offer. There are services in town that offer this at a reasonable fee and they know the structures. 

Our home is in the village, we love being able to walk to do our shopping and going to restaurants.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We're also in favor of living in town, rather than a fraccionamiento, to avoid the hassles and fights of a HOA, extra fees and the usual need for a car to go anywhere. We like the ability to walk to parks, stores, restaurants, etc. It also feels much more secure, with nearby neighbors and pedestrian traffic on the street, while the walls and interior gardens, patios, courtyards and other amenities provide privacy and green spaces, as well as inside parking for our cars.


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> We're also in favor of living in town, rather than a fraccionamiento, to avoid the hassles and fights of a HOA, extra fees and the usual need for a car to go anywhere. We like the ability to walk to parks, stores, restaurants, etc. It also feels much more secure, with nearby neighbors and pedestrian traffic on the street, while the walls and interior gardens, patios, courtyards and other amenities provide privacy and green spaces, as well as inside parking for our cars.



Amen to that! We lived in a gated community in Las Vegas, nothing but bickering. That kept us away from these communities in Ajijic. Besides in Vegas there were 8 home invasions in our "secure" neighborhood. We love our village street, no HOA and no feuds. Look at what transpired in Chula Vista! We love, as you do, walking to shop and dine, no parking hassles and we save money and keep fit. The walking allows me that extra coconut ice cream cone now and again!


----------

